# Jan has not deserted you



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Well not completely >
I don´t want to take over Kay´s Drivers thread so opened a new one.

I look in most days to make sure your all behaving, unlike me I´m misbehaving `cause its fun and its allowed at my age.
I haven´t forgotten you.
Jan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I was enjoying the peace and quiet for a while there.:grin2::grin2: How are things with you Jan.All ok I trust.

cabby


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

cabby said:


> I was enjoying the peace and quiet for a while there.:grin2::grin2: How are things with you Jan.All ok I trust.
> 
> cabby


Hi cabby, you ars-ked so I will tell you.
I had 3 weeks of total pain with an inflamed tendon in my right shoulder so couldn´t drive the car (LHD) Hans had to drive







I don´t like not being behind the wheel.
The shoulder is almost better. 
I had hip pain and couldn´t hardly walk, thats almost better.
I am on a diet in a competition with a few others who are slightly overweight







I might add I am the oldest & wisest and have actually lost weight (2 kg. in 3 weeks), the others have put weight on.

Unlike Kev, I am sticking to my diet.
I´ll pop in to annoy you now and then.
Jan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

What do you take for the pain Jan, you never said. I wondered if it was acupuncture.

cabby


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

cabby said:


> What do you take for the pain Jan, you never said. I wondered if it was acupuncture.
> 
> cabby


I take arcoxia every day for my arthritis in the spine, but this did no good for the other 2 things. Every now and then I have a rest from the arcoxia, but then the joints get very stiff so have to start again.
I was given an extra painkiller which I took for 2 days and it did nothing for the pain, but made me very constipated so I stopped taking it and just let nature run its course with both complaints. I´m tough :crying::laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

That Jan. Fruitcake!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> That Jan. Fruitcake!


Wodya mean , that Jan, it's the Jan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry you're in pain Jan, not nice, but one of the joys of being an old fart > >


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am refraining from making any comment, as we are not on fun****


cabby


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Sorry you're in pain Jan, not nice, but one of the joys of being an old fart > >


You are probably one of those, I am a decrepid old biddy at the moment, when the warm weather returns I´ll be as fit as a fiddle thats out of tooooon :grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> You are probably one of those, I am a decrepid old biddy at the moment, when the warm weather returns I´ll be as fit as a fiddle thats out of tooooon :grin2:


Someone needs to warn the meeja then.


----------

